# [Macintosh] Gentoo sur MacIntel : retours d'expérience ?

## anigel

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voilà bien longtemps que je n'avais plus posté, mais là j'ai besoin de vous  :Wink: .

Je travaille depuis peu sur MacBook (contraint et forcé, mais là n'est pas le problème   :Confused:  ). Je vais probablement ré-installer la bête en dual-boot sous peu, mais avant de m'y mettre, j'aurais voulu quelques retours sur des points très particuliers.

Le touchpad du MacBook est le seul au monde que je "supporte" : lare, sensible pile comme il faut, et très bien conçu (les "gestures" à 14 doigts c'est top). Quid du support sous Linux en comparaison des fonctionnalités sous OSX ?

Au niveau hardware, le Mac est un concentré de plein de trucs de plutôt bonne qualité : y'a-t'il des choses qui fonctionnent pas, ou moins bien, qui font regretter OSX ?

Merci d'avance pour ces précisions  :Wink: 

----------

